# Back from the Desert



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Just arrived back from a facinating tour.. our thanks to Desert Detours

Graham & Fiona


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oooo - nice photo, Graham. Glad you had a good tour.

Gerald


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Tell us MUCH more, where did you go, what did you see? Highlights? Ace photo! Any more???

Gary.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

gdleeds said:


> Just arrived back from a facinating tour.. our thanks to Desert Detours Graham & Fiona


Is that *it* ?

Come on spill the beans. We're off in April, all experiences gratefully received.

One in particular, how did you fare electricity wise ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Awesome picture. I hope that is just a taster. Did you see any Toerags out there... I would love to go on one of these tours but no chance getting the missus to go on one. Deserts are simply beautiful at certain times of the day.

I remember my mate Gaddaff,i although I used to call him Daffy after the Disney character, saying to me as he passed me a sheeps eye, "Pusser," he said, " Pusser my good friend, what a beautiful desert we are in and if you don't stop calling me Colonel Daffy, I'll have you shot.".

He was a master of the inuendo. What a man. 8O


----------



## groundhog46 (Jan 30, 2008)

We are also joining DD April tour and would love to hear more about your trip. We followed the reports for the September trip this year which is what decided us to sign up.

We have travelled Morocco before but not in a MH.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

EdinburghCamper said:


> Tell us MUCH more, where did you go, what did you see? Highlights? Ace photo! Any more???
> 
> Gary.


Just click Desert Detours on the front page.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> EdinburghCamper said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us MUCH more, where did you go, what did you see? Highlights? Ace photo! Any more???
> ...


Or here
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Motorhomes+in+Morocco&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham/Fiona [gdleeds]

Fantastic picture......hope to see more.......to think you nearly lost that camera [earlier post].

Not the sort of sky people expect in the desert but as you will remember we had, during the few days we were there, sandstorm, rain and high winds......and of course sun!

Take care [sent you a PM]

Ray


----------

